

Why Do High Frequency Traders Never Lose Money? - usefulcat
http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2014-03-20/why-do-high-frequency-traders-never-lose-money

======
harrystone
I thought the example of selling milk set the tone for the whole article.
Buying and selling milk isn't investment either.

